# Meet my Bettas



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello to all who are reading this, this is going to be where I post updates of my bettas, Star Light(one fish :wink3 and Rosa and any others I get 
Meet Rosa








She is my first betta I bought her 2 weeks ago with a male but he sadly passed away 2 days after I bought him still don't know why because nothing was wrong with him and he looked fine but within an hour he went from being a friendly active betta to being a dead sad betta  . She is a crowntail female who has a bit of personality. The first time I went to feed her I fed her a freeze dried bloodworm being held by this little red spoon thing with this hook thing at the end and now every time she sees it all she can think is "FOOD I WANT ZE FOOD GIVE IT TO MEZ" and attacks it or tries to if it outside the tank thinking there is food on it trying to get it.

Now meet Star light
















He is a beautiful Super Delta Tail male who loves to play with his bubbles and chase the shrimp :laugh: I got him last week so far he is still enjoying his new large tank and is exploring every crack and crevice of it well keeping away from Rosa (It is a big heavily planted tank with lots of hiding places if they do decide to go at each other, but I made sure when I was buying them to try to find the calmest ones (by putting their cups next to each other) and so far I have not found any ripped fins from the week they have been in there together) 

I am hoping to get another male tomorrow (he will be housed is a seperate tank) Because I want to breed Rosa but I think Star light is to old because he seems to be fading and has not yet build a bubble nest. As one of my friends and myself want a sorority but don't want to go out and find a bunch of nice females for it. ( I will be making a nice tank for them myself :smile2: )


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh and to anyone who is going to say do you know what you are doing, and do you have everything ready for breeding them? Yes yes I do but thank you for being wary


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

*Crowly*

This is my mom's new betta (just bought today) named Crowley he is a beautiful male crowntail betta, whom we choose for his looks but also because he had a bubble nest, so hopefully he will start to build a new one and I can introduce him to Rosa (who seems to be starting to get big and I don't want her to get eggbound) and they will have a nice safe breeding with little to no torn fins.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Fair warning, after I say this, someone will be on your butt about mixing tail types.

BUT CROWLEY LOOKS LIKE A CT VERSION OF MY FIRST BETTA.

And I just like the name. But don't expect an easy breeding. I wanted to cross two of my bettas to get a combtail so I could have baby betta food in exchange for fry, but after getting told off, I told my friend that I would be changing the father and our "contract" was rendered useless. She's one of /those/ people, but she has food, so I need to get her back on my side, but I can't, so I don't have food. So I stopped updating my log, and it didn't help two of my girls died today.

ANYWAY

I love the colors~ My brother had a VT similar to that, but he died recently. His name was Ares.


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

Very cool, but I actually decided to breed the two Crown Tails, Rosa and Crowley because Star Light wasn't making a bubble nest, and Rosa was starting to get full of eggs. and Ares sounds like a AWESOME name for a fish I wish I thought of that :C


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm thinking about doing my CTs as well, but I have so many CT females and just two males, Cosmos and Sam. And I mentioned Ares to my brother and he glommed on XD I was real big in all the gods and whatnot when I was younger.


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

Lol I absolutely LOVE to learn/do research/ any thing to do with greek/roman gods and trying to find what is similar and different with the gods of other cultures. It kinda grew on me after I read Percy Jackson, Just like dragons did after I read A bunch of books about them.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

And what's really great is when you have to do a project on those gods and it's done in 2.5 seconds


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

Yep  I think in 6th grade I had to do a project on Athena and I got an A on it after I only spent like 30 min because without even knowing about it I had like just 3 months before gone on a spree where I only wanted to learn about Athena.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I had a cat named Athena. And then she lost feeling in one of her legs. So we had it amputated. And now her name is Tripod.


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

Poor kitty, and funny name, but now every time you call her doesn't that remind her she lost her leg?


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

She doesn't even notice. She pretty much does everything the same way, and even much faster. She bolts up stairs, down stairs is tricky, but runs the same. Tree climbing is almost out of the question, but she manages it with help, not like she's really heart-broken that she can't anymore. She never liked tree-climbing.


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

Lol well any ways we hove gone waaay off topic, but good luck with your fishies


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

very nice looking bettas you and your mum have


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you


----------

